# New Spider man trailer: first person web slinging?



## billc (Jul 21, 2011)

On other threads the posters have discussed Conan's origin story and how it is inaccurate and lame.  I think we may have something like that with the new spiderman movie with Spidey's origin.  Watch the trailer and we can discuss *******Spoiler is next***********  Spider man's parents and why they aren't in the picture(as in his life).  I think one thing that made The Dark Knight so great was that there was no Origin story for the Joker.  In fact it was a strength to the movie.  Some heroe's, Batman, Superman and Spiderman have fixed origin stories and they work.  The addition of an origin story with Spidey's parents is INCREDIBLY risky.

Also, the first person point of view in the trailer...please tell me it is just for the trailer and not part of the movie.  It rarely works, Kick *** being an exception but that was a short sequence that was quickly over, and it doesn't work in the trailer.  I want to see the panoramic view of spiderman being spiderman.  Not 5 feet in front of his hands.

http://bighollywood.breitbart.com/h...zing-spider-man-trailer-another-origin-story/


----------



## Scott T (Jul 21, 2011)

I thought the POV was a unique thing about the trailer and enjoyed it. But I wouldn`t want to see it on the movie.


----------



## Mark Jordan (Jul 21, 2011)

The only reason I want a reboot is to fix how far the trilogy had drifted from the comics.  But the only reboots that do good are the ones that try to fix movies that didn't do well. So I think this one won't be as successful.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 21, 2011)

[h=2]New Spider man trailer: first person web slinging? Yes Bill, that is first person web slinging since you felt to ask in the topic title.[/h]I don't mind that they restarted it.  We get the mechanical web shooters this time rather than the screw up with organic ones (which effectively undercut Pete's genius in the first 3).  We also have a Spider-Man who looks like a teenager which I'm all for.

And what's risky about Spidey's parents?  They were in the comics, mentioned many times too.  I would suggest you read Ultimate Spider-Man 1-10 and Ultimate Spider-Man Volume 2.  Where the story around their death is better drawn out including who and why they shot down their plane.


----------

